# Touchpad Bricked?



## avarty (Sep 6, 2011)

A few days ago my Touchpad froze so i attempted a home+power reboot and it turn off but wont turn back on, nothing displays on the screen.
I installed F4 Phantom Kernel overclocked to 1.512 in Govnah, had no problems for at least 3 weeks.

I have tried:
* Power button held for 30 seconds +
* Home + Power held for 30 seconds+
* Home + Power + Down/Up Volume held for 30 seconds+
* Power + Down/Up Volume Held for 30 seconds+
* Holding Up/Down Volume when connecting to PC
* AC charger is properly connected/twisted
* Charging overnight with laptop and AC charger (i dont have access to a )
* Charging with different USB cable.
* WebOS Doctor wont let me click 'next' on the 'Connect device' screen, in CLI it keeps checking for devices every second but returns "Devices: 0"

NOTHING displays on the screen when trying any of the above and the LED doesn't light up. but one day I did get the low battery symbol when attempting to turn it on two days after it died and I hadn't charged it, but couldn't force it unto recovery mode, even when plugged in.

When plugging into a Windows PC it pops up with the dialog to install drivers for "QHSUSB_DLOAD"

I have exhausted my googling abilities and have found no fix, i have searched the forums and read most, if not all "bricked" threads.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? I'm getting ready to call HP.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## DavidMR (Oct 5, 2011)

This happened to me, and i went a few days without it while googling, i had the same symtoms (except mine didnt do anything when i plugged it in) and ended doing the live chat from the HP web site where i got talking to a girl regarding the issue. She made me go through all the things i had already done,and finally said it needed to be repaired. She took my address and said a UPS guy would be with me within 48 hours. Im waiting for him atm, and it will take 7-10 days to repair and it will be sent back to me, wont cost me a thing  I dont mind not having it for a week to 10 days if it means i have a tablet at the end of it 

Hope this was of help.

D


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

Plug it into a charger and leave it for a day or two. Mine did the same thing when I let the battery die completely. After plugging it into the charger and leaving it for a day an a half it powered up fine.


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a friend who had this issue and it turns out he needed to get a new charger for the device. The device was simply not charging which would explain why you were able to view the low battery led / image one time and why the computer does see the USB device and then disconnects.

I would recommend getting a new charger as I don't believe there is an issue with your device. HP Tech Support should be able to help you with this one.

You should at least see the battery charging symbol.


----------



## avarty (Sep 6, 2011)

droidyman said:


> I have a friend who had this issue and it turns out he needed to get a new charger for the device. The device was simply not charging which would explain why you were able to view the low battery led / image one time and why the computer does see the USB device and then disconnects.
> 
> I would recommend getting a new charger as I don't believe there is an issue with your device. HP Tech Support should be able to help you with this one.
> 
> You should at least see the battery charging symbol.


Ive tried charging it on the PC surely this would work if it was just an issue with the AC adaptor?


----------



## DavidMR (Oct 5, 2011)

It would take a long time to charge from the PC since the usb connection doesnt offer the same power...


----------



## avarty (Sep 6, 2011)

even so, it should have enough power to boot into recovery mode. I shall check the charger with my multimeter tonight.
thanks for the reply.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

It will not boot even while plugged in if the battery is too low. Mine would not do anything on or off the charger. I wasn't even getting a low battery or charging screen. As far as I was concerned it was totally bricked but after leaving it on the charger for a day and a half it booted fine.


----------

